# Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??



## ede123 (31. März 2013)

Hallo Leute |wavey:

möchte mir für die neue raubfischsaison eine neue Gufi-kombo zulegen ! 
rute soll eine greys platinum specialist in 2,70 mit 20-50gr wurfgewicht sein ,
als rolle hab ich mir mal die oben genannte angeschaut(ebay)
kann  jemand was zur rolle beitragen? 
alternativen wären für mich ryobi arctica cf , penn battle


----------



## Spider-Team (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du die Stationärrolle und nicht die Baitcaster meinst...

Ich hatte mich auch schon mal drüber informiert, da ich ebenfalls eine neue Rolle suchte. Liegt eben im unteren Preissegment bei Daiwa, soll aber nicht schlecht sein. Allerdings habe ich für meinen Teil lieber eine gebrauchte R'Nessa gekauft, da ich bereits eine hatte und damit absolut zufrieden bin.

Im großen und ganzen wirst du mit der Lexa nichts verkehrt machen, wirst aber nicht die Quallität haben, wie mit einer hochwertigeren Rolle wie der Theory oder der Ballistic SH zum Beispiel.


----------



## ede123 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
du hast sicherlich recht mit der qualität der von dir genannten rollen wird sie nicht mit halten, aber diese sind auch fast doppelt so teuer . mein budget liegt leider nur bei ca. 120 euro
die rolle sollte möglichst robust sein und ich fand die daiwa gleich optisch ansprechend und weil sie nur 4 kugellager besitzt denke ich , dass sie wohl etwas robuster ist (ich weiß ziemlich bekloppte einstellung|peinlich)


----------



## Spider-Team (31. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Naja, hab die Woche auch ne neue 4000er Ballistic für 150,-€ bekommen.


----------



## duckstar2010 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Ich werde mir wohl eine holen. Ich denke sie ist exakt in der Klasse der Theory/Ballistic. Wenn ich das richtig durchblickt habe, gibts bei der Lexa keine Ersatzspule dazu - die ca 40-50 € kosten würde. Dann wären wir mit Rolle + E-spule bei ca 180 (3000er Größe), was den Preis der anderen Rollen ungefähr darstellt.

(Wenns so net stimmt, werde ich gerne eines Besseren belehrt)


----------



## Spider-Team (1. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Bei der Ballistic ist leider auch keine E-Spule dabei 

Aber wie gesagt, schlecht ist die Lexa nicht. Leider ist es eben eine "Rolle, die eigentlich für den US-Markt rauskam, wie leider so vieles, wo es schwierig ist, ordentliche Infos zu bekommen.

Wenn sie jemand bestellt, bitte mal einen kleinen Bericht drüber posten...


----------



## ede123 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Auf jeden fall ist es eine interessante rolle wie ich finde !
kann man denn allgemein bei daiwa sagen, dass eine 3000er größe einer 4000er anderer Hersteller entspricht ?
sie soll hauptsächlich zum gufieren mit gufis der größe 11 cm - 15 cm verwendet werden in Stillgewässern bei köpfen bis maximal 20 gramm
müsste eine 3000er bei daiwa doch reichen oder?


----------



## Sven 1971 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Hat schon jemand erfahrung mit der rolle gemacht ?


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Eine 4000er Daiwa ist zu groß ich würde eine 2500er fürs Boot und eine 3000er fürs Ufer nehmen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> *Eine 4000er Daiwa ist zu groß* ich würde eine 2500er fürs Boot und eine 3000er fürs Ufer nehmen.


 

Nur zum Vergleich:

Eine 4000er Daiwa Certate (blau) hat eine deutlich höhere 
Schnurfassung als eine 5000er Stella SW. :m


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Fische seit dem 1. Mai die Daiwa Lexa 4000 SH auf meiner schweren Gummifischrute. Durfte schon nen Meterhecht und einige weitere mit ihr drillen. Für die relativ hohe Übersetzung von 6,2:1 läuft sie, für mich zumindest, leicht. Allerdings fische ich die auch fast nur mit 23er Koptyos was sehr viel Druck auf die Kurbel erzeugt (Habe diesbezüglich schlechtere Rollen getestet ). Die Bremse gibt die Schnur ebenfalls ruckelfrei durch, keine Probleme hierbei. Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass sich die Bremsen von meinen Shimanorollen (Stradic FD, Stradic Ci4) ein bisschen feiner einstellen lassen.

Wie gesagt, ich fische die Rolle seit etwas mehr als einer Woche, deshalb ist es noch ein wenig zu früh um Langzeiterfahrungen zu posten.
Sollte sie sich die nächsten Monate genauso gut behaupten, würde ich sie für das Budget auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Neue Erkentnisse ?


----------



## nkoldschool (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl eine holen. Ich denke sie ist exakt in der Klasse der Theory/Ballistic. Wenn ich das richtig durchblickt habe, gibts bei der Lexa keine Ersatzspule dazu - die ca 40-50 € kosten würde. Dann wären wir mit Rolle + E-spule bei ca 180 (3000er Größe), was den Preis der anderen Rollen ungefähr darstellt.
> 
> (Wenns so net stimmt, werde ich gerne eines Besseren belehrt)



Hallo! Wo gibt's denn Lexa Ersatzspulen im Internet zu bestellen? Kann leider nichts finden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Versuchs mal evtl. bei http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...aiwa-ize-and-rcs-optional-part/rcs-spool.html Die haben u.a.RCS Zubehörspulen im Programm.In der Kompatibilitätsliste taucht die Lexa zwar nicht auf aber das muss nix heissen.Einfach mal per mail nachfragen.Aber eines vorweg...so ganz billig wird der Spaß eh nicht.


----------



## Wallersen (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Hallo, ich hätte da auch noch eine Frage zu der Lexa, ist die Kurbel eigentlich zum Einschrauben oder wird sie gekontert ?


----------



## Bamse (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Die ist gekontert.

Habe die Lexa 3000, aber auch erst frisch.
In Kombi mit ner Berkley Skeletor, 2,70  habe ich sie zu GuFi fischen.
Bisher alles prima.
Sie läuft ruhig und "satt" und spult (Power Pro 0,15) sauber auf.


Bamse


----------



## christian83 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Die Rolle wird nie ein Ladenhüter sein und ist in der Preisklasse unschlagbar mit den verbauten Komponenten. Ab 2014 ist sie jetzt auch im offiziellen Katalog.


----------



## E30Tommi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Fische ebenfalls die Lexa an einer 3m Skeletor zum leichten Spinfischen!

Für das Geld eine wirklich feine Rolle mit der ich mehr als zufrieden bin.
Optisch passt sie auch sehr gut zum Stock sowie von den proportionen.

LG Tommi


----------



## free-eagle (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Hat halt jeder so seine eigenen Vorstellungen hinsichtlich Preis/Leistung. |rolleyes
> Aber wer mal wirklich hinter die schicke Fassade (schön anzusehen ist sie ja tatsächlich) schaut und sich etwas im Rollensektor auskennt, wird schnell erkennen dass es mit der Qualität nicht weit her ist



Ich interessierte! mich bisher auch für die Rolle. Aber nachdem ich so viel gelesen habe über die Qualitätsmängel bin ich doch etwas stutzig geworden.
Welche würde, in dieser Preisklasse, der Fachmann eher empfehlen? Mir fehlt noch eine gute 3000er in meiner Ausrüstung. Brauch was passendes zu einer 35g, 2,75m Rute (22-43gr). Angel vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Tino (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Hallo freeeagle

Wo hast du denn das Zitat vom tollen Hecht her??? 
Aus diesem Trööt ist es nicht,oder???

Bezieht sich seine Aussage auf die Qualität der Lexa???

Oh Gott,dass Ding ist ja uralt hier. Mal sehen ob ich noch ne Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Andreas04101980 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Moin!

Besitze eine Red Arc, ist wieder in Reparatur!
Jetzt wollte ich wissen in wie weit man die Lexa mit der Arc vergleichen kann...
Zudem wie groß der Unterschied zu Stradic FJ ist!

Daiwas Procaster X haben alle das geflecht mit Gufi nicht überlebt!!!

Mir gehen die Rollen irgendwie immer kaputt 

Ob es an den Hängern im Rhein liegt?

Naja, berichtet mal


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*



> Mir gehen die Rollen irgendwie immer kaputt
> 
> Ob es an den Hängern im Rhein liegt?


Mit Hängerlösen über die Rute/Rolle kriegst du jede Rolle auf Dauer kaputt!
Die Red Arc mit ihrem Wormshaft ist dabei recht empfindlich, ebenso eine Procaster, die ich persönlich für billiges Spielzeug halte.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer stabilen Rolle, z.B. aus dem Hause Penn.
Sind zwar nicht so prestigeträchtig und en Vogue wie Shimano und Daiwa, jedoch deutlich stabiler, langlebiger, vor allem wenn man nicht so ganz zimpelich damit umgeht.
Allen voran die altbewährte Slammer, oder wenn es etwas moderner sein soll, eine Spinfisher V.
Sowas hast du wohl nicht aufm Zettel stehen?
Eventuell auch die Rollengröße der Angelart anpassen, es ist ja  angesagt möglichst leicht zu fischen, wobei Jiggen neben Jerken die Methode ist wo Rollen am meisten wegzustecken haben, kann regelrecht materialmordend sein!

Hängerlösen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBIOoKidhwo

Jürgen


----------



## Andreas04101980 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Naja werd mal schauen!
Vielleicht begrabbel ich morgen mal nee lexa...
Shimano gibts hier in ecke leider nicht!

Unter 300g is nix als rolle, hab bei der arc schon 50g zum kontern :/


----------



## Andreas04101980 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Und wollte nach möglichkeit nicht mehr online, hab da nur mist erlebt


----------



## Fleutzen (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erfahrung mit daiwa lexa??*

Ich wecke jetzt mal den Eingestaubten Treat wieder auf....
Ich fische Die lexa nun jetzt fast schon zwei Jahre durchweg in mehreren größen... 
Und habe den direkten vergleich zur stradic 2500/ 4000 FJ 
Im direkten vergleich ziehe ich mittlerweile die lexa vor, im dauereinsatz (spinnfischen in vielen bereichen Kanal Fluß Seen und Bodden) zeigt Sie bis heut kontinuierlich Ihr können.
Ihre bremse läuft sher sauber und ruckelfrei, ich finde sie lässt sich genauso gut und vorallem präziese einstellen wie die stradic...
fazit nach zwei jahren... Sie läuft wie am ersten tag...sehr präziese... geringfügig leichter als die stradic und vom preis her ABsolut empfehlenswert!!!


----------

